# Kids 20 inch bikes



## northernblades (Jul 22, 2011)

I am sure there are plenty of threads kicking around.
but why not something new

So in short, my kids are, petite, theya re not shredders, and they are quite conservative.

I do not really need a massive full suspension bike, nor doe I really need to spend 1k on a bike.

I am still trying to talk the wife into a spawn savage 1.0,
but we will see how that roles.

Right now, the pick of the litter, appears to be a trek superfly 20 19 lbs.
It is without suspension, is price quite reasonably, and is stock quite light. It looks to be the ringer.

However.
With some suspension there are many bikes on the list.
that make the price point

I absolutely love the looks (and the company) of the rocky mountain edge 20. However, I can not find a weight anywhere online. Or in any reviews. I understand it has a front suspension, and is going to be heavier than the superfly, but it is in the running.

Ghost Powerkid 20 Bicycle weighing in at 22 lbs is sold by MEC

I can not say I am drawn to the specialised 20 inch bikes. but they do exist.

same can be said for the Bike Scale JR 20, I know little about.

and giants 20 inch lineup.

if I can find a weight, and the weight is on par, I really do like the RM edge. but reality is, I am questioning the front suspension on a 20 inch bike.

the spawn is 750$ without any sus.
and 1400 with is.... out of the price range.

Any feedback would be welcome.


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

You seem to stress weight...which makes me think that you're going to be disappointed with the weights of any of the bikes with a shock. Everything I've gathered is that, with very few exceptions, the vast majority of kids' 20" front forks are essentially anchors...that don't work as a shock anyway. They can weigh up to 7-8 lbs. The ones that aren't useless are likely the ones you don't want to pay for....

Lots of people are buying cheaper bikes and adding a 20" Spinner IIRC. Might want to search for a 20" fork thread. 

Best of luck....I'll be gong through this (20") again in about two years.


----------



## m1tch666 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm feeling the same way about a 20", having modded a hotrock 12 and 16 to drop weight and remove rear wheels (bmx side pull brake on 12 and v-brakes on 16), I'm now looking at options for a 20". Scott was my choice originally trying to pick up a Spark jr20 and then losing weight, rather than the propain/commencal/lil shredder uber expensive options.......anyone had a KTM Speed 20 FS and lightened it?


----------



## northernblades (Jul 22, 2011)

Right now, I am sitting pretty strongly on a Trek Superfly, and if needed ordering spinner forks.

or 

going strait to the Rocky mountain edge.

the upgrade in suspension and brakes on the vertex is pretty cool. but $750 and only 2 gears.... I say hmm.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

We concentrated less on weight on more on straight up fun. 

Just like with adult bikes, it saved us a lot of money and hassle and the bikes have spent a lot more time on the trail than in the workstand. Get the one that the kid likes best, even if it's just because they it's their favorite color.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm still amazed at the level of components on these bikes for $400+. tourney 6-speed shifters and derailures and XCT cranks. I know they're smaller frames so a lot of good parts don't fit, but that just seems crazy expensive for what you're getting.


----------



## northernblades (Jul 22, 2011)

If the 2016 superfly is blue, 
or the RM edge is mostly blue.

the red superfly color scheme is not earning brownie points.

it may have an impact.

but I will not be buying her a blue tinkerbell ccm bike with yeh you get the Idea.


----------



## northernblades (Jul 22, 2011)

sincidering the cost of the kids bikes and components.

IF

I thought it would be real,

I would
Shimano XT M785 10 Speed Double Groupset | Chain Reaction Cycles

on a https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31PgkEup4zL.jpg

and use the same component set on the 20-24-26 bikes.

but the reality is,
when she moves up a bike, I will not be able to move the components as she has a little sister taking the old bike each time.


----------



## m1tch666 (Jun 20, 2014)

Cut down 2nd hand zee cranks and a 30 narrow wide, Zee rear with expander, 1x10 on the appropriate frame, preferably with discs. The question is easier with a ht frame......very few choices fs......unless I can find an old spark jr20....


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

northernblades said:


> If the 2016 superfly is blue,
> or the RM edge is mostly blue.
> 
> the red superfly color scheme is not earning brownie points.
> ...


Yeah, I hear ya. Within reason of course.


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

I recently purchased a norco spice for my girl with the intention of doing some upgrades to lighten it up. Not much info was had on the webpage but I took a chance and order it. 
It's heavy at 28lbs has full mech. disc brakes, 160 rotor, front suspension which is suprisingly supply, 1 1/8 steerer, and dual chain ring with grip shift.
I was intending to build my own wheelset for fun/practice but the rear spacing is 126mm. A total bummer and the rear is a freewheel. I was hoping it was 135mm as the hotrock. I haven't got around to remove the square taper cranks but intend to do so.
I'll lighten up the the tires/tubes, saddle as i go and switch to slx brakes so my daughter will have brake adjustment and stopping power for her little hands. 
The bike came to out to be 420.
I hope to get it down to the low 20'slbs


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

http://www.norco.com/bikes/youth/20-multi-speed/spice-alloy/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chadio (Jun 26, 2015)

Years ago, my son got a brand new Diamondback Octane 20, funded by his Grandmother. Seems like it was around $$ 300 ... It was a great bike and I sold it for around $$ 100 after he outgrew it.

I can understand it would be neat to put the same amount of passion into the gear that your kids are riding - light weight, high tec, hi speed lo drag etc. etc... 

But seriously, they will outgrow the bike sooo fast it will make your head spin. Do yourself a favor and buy a used kid's 20" bike that is in good shape for 100 / 200 $$$. That way, when they outgrow it, you haven't lost much. Unless you don't mind the huge depreciation that will surely be a factor when you sell a high - dollar kid's rig. 

There's an amazingly cool Specialized Allez kid's road bike, local craig's, that has been for sale for an eternity. I know the guy must have paid triple what he is asking for it, and still no one seems to be willing to pay $440 it now days...


----------



## m1tch666 (Jun 20, 2014)

G


Chadio said:


> Years ago, my son got a brand new Diamondback Octane 20, funded by his Grandmother. Seems like it was around $$ 300 ... It was a great bike and I sold it for around $$ 100 after he outgrew it.
> 
> I can understand it would be neat to put the same amount of passion into the gear that your kids are riding - light weight, high tec, hi speed lo drag etc. etc...
> 
> ...


Unless it's so heavy they decide biking isn't worth the effort and go and play golf, football etc......


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

Chadio said:


> Years ago, my son got a brand new Diamondback Octane 20, funded by his Grandmother. Seems like it was around $$ 300 ... It was a great bike and I sold it for around $$ 100 after he outgrew it.
> 
> I can understand it would be neat to put the same amount of passion into the gear that your kids are riding - light weight, high tec, hi speed lo drag etc. etc...
> 
> ...


1. Craigslist isn't the ideal place to try and re-sell a high end kid's bike, the target market is extremely hit or miss...unless you live at Whistler or somewhere similar.

2. Most high-end kids bikes now (i.e. Spawn, Commencal, Isla, etc.) will hold their value very well amongst those that are educated on the subject. Unfortunately, you'll often have to broaden your sales pitch to the online community outside of your immediate area...pinkbike and such.

3. I bought a 16" Commencal for around $250, and it's light years better than anything they sell locally, including Specialized. It'll be worth enough when I'm done with it in another year to justify the extra expense IMO.


----------



## Chadio (Jun 26, 2015)

m1tch666 said:


> G
> 
> Unless it's so heavy they decide biking isn't worth the effort and go and play golf, football etc......


I guess I've yet to meet a kid who gave up riding bikes because they were "too heavy"


----------



## Chadio (Jun 26, 2015)

tomson75 said:


> 1. Craigslist isn't the ideal place to try and re-sell a high end kid's bike, the target market is extremely hit or miss...unless you live at Whistler or somewhere similar.
> 
> 2. Most high-end kids bikes now (i.e. Spawn, Commencal, Isla, etc.) will hold their value very well amongst those that are educated on the subject. Unfortunately, you'll often have to broaden your sales pitch to the online community outside of your immediate area...pinkbike and such.
> 
> 3. I bought a 16" Commencal for around $250, and it's light years better than anything they sell locally, including Specialized. It'll be worth enough when I'm done with it in another year to justify the extra expense IMO.


Pinkbike is great for reaching out to a larger audience - if seller is willing to box the item and buyer is willing to pay freight charges. I just paid $100 freight to get a bicycle in Boulder Colorado because there was nothing like it for sale locally. Seller worked with a bike shop to box it up properly.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

I went thru this same process this Spring. I took a hand scale around to shops and was discouraged by weights I found. Also didn't like quality of components or geometry/fit for a child. I went with an IslaBikes Beinn 20" based on feedback i saw here. Under 18 pounds, good proportional cranks etc and super smooth ride. My daughter loves it and now my 4 year old son is on it too. I'm a convert, also pretty sure they are fine on basic trails w no front suspension and the resulting weight savings!


----------



## paulski1966 (Jun 10, 2013)

In the long term an Isla bike will probably work out cheapest as they hold their value so well - whilst the initial outlay is substantial so long as you look after them you'll get the majority of your money back. Alternatively build something yourself - I built this for my son for around $450 - started life as a Giant XTC -


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

paulski1966 said:


> In the long term an Isla bike will probably work out cheapest as they hold their value so well - whilst the initial outlay is substantial so long as you look after them you'll get the majority of your money back. Alternatively build something yourself - I built this for my son for around $450 - started life as a Giant XTC -


That looks sweet. Nice job. What rims did you use for your wheelset?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravitykid (Nov 14, 2005)

I don't know what Raleigh bikes you can get in the US, but here in the UK their Performance 20 looks good, at 8Kg (17.5lb) and £100 cheaper than the equivalent Isla bike.

I'm going to be picking one up for my little from my LBS next week.

PERFORMANCE 20 BLUE - Raleigh Children's Bikes

I think weight is a big factor in a kids bike. Other kids love my daughter's current bike (Isla Bikes Cnoc 16) because it is so light and easy to handle.


----------



## backinmysaddle (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this, I havent seen this in the US, but as you point out the weight is impressive. Maybe the big brands are anticipating pressure and upping their game? Funny that the Islabike is 100 GBP more than this for you... At current exchange rates, the Portland, OR distributor is selling the Beinn 20 for just a hair over the 265 GBP that Raleigh lists this bike for.

BTW- I was out in Hood River, OR over the weekend (which is a pretty impressive mountain biking community) and they have a kids centric spot called Family Man. I had my son up there on the Beinn 20 and saw 2 other families rocking out on various Islabikes. We all concurred that weight, crank width/length and gear ratio on these things results in kids ramping up skills very fast. We also agreed that suspension isnt a must have on the 20. My son (only 4) was tearing through whoop dees that he'd been hesitant on last year with his hot rock 16. By the end of the day he was in banked turns and even on some of the elevated tricks. To get the stamp of approval of these kind of folks is really saying something!

My daughter is just about ready for a 24" and I have no doubt it will be the Islabikes 24 that we get for her. I'm so impressed with these bikes and how well they helped my 2 oldest ones develop strong trail riding skills. Having built all my own bikes, I'd of course like to do the same for my kids, but to have something that works so well out of the box is a great thing given limited time I would have to building two custom bikes.



gravitykid said:


> I don't know what Raleigh bikes you can get in the US, but here in the UK their Performance 20 looks good, at 8Kg (17.5lb) and £100 cheaper than the equivalent Isla bike.
> 
> I'm going to be picking one up for my little from my LBS next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## gravitykid (Nov 14, 2005)

I picked up my Raleigh from my LBS today, paid £245 ($380) for it.

It's a nice little bike and it is very light (albeit a smidge over 8Kg).
I've just been setting it up for my daughter and it has a few little nice touches, but also a few little things that could be better.

Once my daughter's had a ride on it at the weekend I'll post a review on the site.

Comparing it to the Cnoc I'd say it's not quite as well thought out, but it's not far off.
If I could have got the Beinn for a similar price to the Raleigh 20 I'm pretty sure that I would have gone for the Beinn.


----------

